# catching yft



## spiderjohn (Feb 3, 2008)

What permits are required if you nail a yft and decide to keep it?


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

$28 bucks for the boat


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

http://www.hmspermits.gov/


----------



## spiderjohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks...


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

*Note:* it's required even if you catch a YFT and don't intend to keep it or didn't even intend to catch it!!!!! It's also required if you are fishing in a manner that you "could" catch a YFT or any other species on the HMS list.



In other words, if your pulling baits of fishing where you might catch a marlin, YFT some sharks etc, you *NEED* to have a HMS!



Also be sure you are aware of the catches you must report to the NMFS.


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

This hacks me off. Next, I'll need a permit to catch a red snapper, or tarpon, or redfish. :banghead:



EDIT: Guess who got tagged?


----------



## bottomfisher01 (May 28, 2008)

What are the bag limits on tunas?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bottomfisher01 (7/19/2008)*What are the bag limits on tunas?


This site tells you what you need to know.....

http://www.hmspermits.gov/

<A name=news231>Recreational Atlantic Tunas Retention Limits</A> 

The recreational daily bluefin tuna (BFT) retention for limit for HMS Angling and HMS Charter/Headboat vessels (while fishing recreationally) is 1 BFT/vessel/day/trip, measuring 27 to less than 47?, and 1 BFT/vessel/day/trip, measuring 47 to less than 73" CFL. This limit effective through December 31, 2008. These BFT retention limits are effective for all areas, except for the Gulf of Mexico. The Gulf of Mexico is designated as a spawning grounds for BFT and therefore NMFS does not allow vessels, commercial or recreational, to target BFT while fishing in this area. However, HMS Angling and HMS Charter/Heaboats are eligible to retain 1 BFT (73 inches or greater) per vessel per year as a ?trophy? fish for the boat. This fish may be retained in the Gulf of Mexico if it is caught incidentally while pursuing other species. The recreational yellowfin tuna daily retention limit is 3 yellowfin/person. The minimum size for yellowfin and bigeye tuna is 27" curved fork length. There are no recreational limits for bigeye, skipjack or albacore tunas.


----------



## bottomfisher01 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

How often do you have to renew these permits? I thought they were annual,but when I went out to renew it it sent me back a message that the boat already had a permit. I am past the date that I bought it for the first time so it should be due for nenewal if it is an annual permit.


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

https://hmspermits.noaa.gov/news.asp



PERMITS FOR 2007/2008 ARE NOW AVAILABLE



This notice outlines the procedure for obtaining a 2007/2008 Atlantic Tunas Permit, which allows you to commercially fish for and/or retain Atlantic Bluefin, Yellowfin, Skipjack, Albacore, and Bigeye tunas; an Atlantic Highly Migratory Species (HMS) Angling Permit, which allows you to recreationally fish for and or retain any regulated Atlantic HMS (Atlantic tunas, sharks, swordfish, or billfish); or an HMS Charter/Headboat Permit, which is required by vessels taking fee paying passengers fishing for or retaining HMS. *The permits issued for the 2007/2008 season will be valid from the date of issuance through December 31, 2008.*


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_lblFullMessage>This hacks me off. Next, I'll need a permit to catch a red snapper, or tarpon, or redfish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SC23, I checked, you do. It's called a Florida Fishing License Actually, if the Feds would use the money to support good fisheries management, I wouldn't mind a federal waters permit, but $28 for the boat for two seasons for just tuna, bills and sharks seems pretty reasonable.


----------



## GAHUNTER (Jan 30, 2008)

So.... If I happen to be trolling for marlin with 130-pound tackle, and I happen to see someone dropping Volkswagons into the water on the horizon, and I steer toward said Volkswagons and happen to hook up with an 800 pound Volkswagon, and I fight that Volkswagon for 26 hours before my mate gaffs saidVolkswagon and pulls it on board, and that Volkswagon turns out not to be a sub-compact car at all, but a bluefin tuna, am I guilty of targeting Volkswagons, uhhh, bluefins?


----------

